# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  لماذا تسمح لنفسك ان تحب واختك لا ؟؟

## koori

*سؤال للجميع


هل الحب خيانة للاهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
فعندما تحب الفتاة . شئ طبيعي ان يكون اول الحب من خلف الاهل ، لانه لايمكن لاي فتاة ان تقول لاهلها.
انما بالنسبة للشباب فممكن يقول هذا لابيه ولوالدته بدون خجل
اما الفتاة فسوف تقوم قيامتها اذا قالت لابيها او لاخونها مثل هذا الكلام
لماذا هذا مسموح للشباب
وممنوع للفتاة ؟؟؟!!!!!
ايها الشاب قد تكون صريحا مع اختك وتقول لها انا احب فلانه
ولكنك لا تقبل ان تقول هي لك انا احب فلان
من يملك من الجرأة والصراحه ؟؟؟
ويجيب على سؤالي ؟؟؟
واقعنا الذي نعيش فيه ملئ بمثل هذه القصص
ولكني اطلب التفسير لهذا التناقض
هل عاداتنا تسمح للرجل ان يحب؟
ولا تسمح للمراة ان تحب ؟
لماذا هذا الفرق؟ . اليس هذا الامر نوع من الانانية ؟
فان حرمان الفتاة من الحب يجعلها تخفي ذلك عن الاهل
مما يجعلها ترتكب الحماقات وتفعل الأخطاء في الاغلب
خصوصا اذا كانت بسن مراهقة؟؟؟؟؟
أرجوا من الكل ان يشارك في الحوار ويناقش معنا ...
وياليت لو تكون المناقشه مافيها زعل لانها بالبدايه والنهايه اختلاف في وجهات النظر لااكثر
"ما احلله لنفسي لا احرمه على غيري"
*

----------


## N_tarawneh

أطمن يا كوري ...

البنت الآن وفي الوقت الحالي أصبحت تصارح أهلها وبكل صدق وخاصة والدتها ووالدها ...

يعني ماشاء الله عنا في تطور مستمر ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## koori

والله في منو حكيك بطلت البنات تستحي  :Db465236ff:  

طبعا البعض

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله في منو حكيك بطلت البنات تستحي


ليش تعتبره قلة حياء يا صديقي ...!!!؟؟؟

بالعكس كل شيء قابل للتطور ، حتى الأفكار والمبادئ ، ولماذا نستكثر على الفتاة ان تصرح بحبها لأهلها إن كانت صادقة في نيتها ومشاعرها وفقا ً للطرف الآخر  ...!!!؟؟؟

سؤال :- بعد 30 سنة بتكون تزوجت وعمر بنتك إن شاء الله بكون في حدود الـ 18-20 سنة ، ماذا لو صارحتك ابنتك بحبها لشاب يدرس معها في الجامعة على سبيل المثال ، ماهو موقفك بتلك اللحظة ...؟؟؟

ممكن تجاوبني ...؟؟؟

----------


## koori

مش القصد حرفي 
بس بنفس الوقت الاحترام واجب وكيف انت بتربي كتير بتفرق 
شو رأيك ؟

----------


## koori

وبعدين انتا بتحكي انو نية البنت صافية 
بس بنفس الوقت ما بتعرف نية الشب

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مش القصد حرفي 
> بس بنفس الوقت الاحترام واجب وكيف انت بتربي كتير بتفرق 
> شو رأيك ؟


بصراحة مش فاهم ...!!!

انا سؤالي كان واضح ، ممكن تجاوبني ، وشو رح تكون ردود فعلك ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## koori

انا مش من العقلية المتخلفة 

بس انو يعني كل شي الو حدود و ممكن اوافق على الشب او لا حسب نظرتي الو

----------


## koori

وما تنسى نية الشب ما حدا بعرفها الا الشب نفسه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا مش من العقلية المتخلفة 
> 
> بس انو يعني كل شي الو حدود و ممكن اوافق على الشب او لا حسب نظرتي الو


إذا ً انت في ذلك الوقت لن تعارض فكرة أن تأتيك ابنتك وتصارحك بحبها لشاب ...!!!؟؟؟

وبناءً عليه ، نلاحظ بأن الأفكار لا زآلت في تطور مستمر وبعد مرور 20 او 30 عام سيصبح التصريح بمثل هذه الأمور أمرا ً عاديا ً وسوف يتقبله الأهل بكل رحابة صدر ، لدرجة أن حبيب او عشيق ابنتهم سيأتي زائرا ً إليهم وتفتح له كافة أبواب البيت ترحيبا ً ، بغض النظر عن دواخله ، علما ً بأن الدواخل لا يعلم بها إلاَّ الله سبحانة وتعالى ...!!!

هل توافقني الرأي ...؟؟؟

----------


## koori

والله اوافقك 
لكن اترى ان هذا هو ديننا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله اوافقك 
> لكن اترى ان هذا هو ديننا ؟؟؟؟؟


هسى انت ليش حشرّت الدين في الموضوع ...!!!؟؟؟

نحنُ نتحدث بشيء آخر ...!!!

----------


## koori

يا سيدي لو قلنا من الواقع فحكيك صحيح

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا سيدي لو قلنا من الواقع فحكيك صحيح


اها ، خلينا على الواقع وتطور أفكار الناس ...

صدقني يا أخي ، ما يعتبر اليوم خطر أحمر ، قد يكون غدا ً خطر أخضر ومسموح تجاوزه بكل سهوله ، وكن على ثقه بأن العرف والتعوّد هو أساس نواميس البشر ...!!!

----------


## koori

كلامك رائع ومقنع

واهم شيء انو من الواقع

----------


## بدون تعليق

موضوع يستحق النقاش :Embarrassment:

----------


## saousana

لانه مجتمعنا مجتمع ذكوري بحت يبيح للذكور كل شيء

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

رح احكي وامري لله الموضوع وما فيه حرص لااكثر ولا اقل يعني  لما الشب بحب بجوز هو واثق من حاله ومن نفسته  يعني الموضوع لا يتعدى الحرص , اما بالنسبه للموضوع المصارحة اتوقع انه موضع عائد للبيئة الموجودهفيها البنت وكيف هاي البيئة بتنظر لموضوع الحب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا اخوان ما في اشي اسمه حب عادي او حب شريف

الحب بس في الله 

يعني تحكي لواحد انا احبك في الله فقط

مو تحبه لشكله او للمال او  للكلام

حشر المرء يوم القيامه مع من يحب

----------


## ashrafwater

انا اطلعت علي الردود في هذه المساله. ولكن اقول ان الحب غريزه اغرزها الله في عباده. ولكن اين هو الحب الحقيقي بين الشاب والفتاة. ممكن ان تكون نزوه ومن ثم تنتهي . ولكن لا سف الشديد  هذا موجود في مجتمعنا ونحن نقلد ولا نقتدي . المصارحه بالحب جائزه ولكن كيف تكون هل بالعلاقات الغير الشرعية او الصداقه الحميمه بين الفتاة والشاب كما نراه حاليا في جامعاتنا. هل تعتقدون ان ذلك يسمي حب ام ضحك علي اللحي . اسف علي هذا التعبير.  الفتاة  وليس كل الفتيات للاسف الشديد ينضحك عليهم بمجرد كلمة احبك وانتي اغلي ما عندي .  الله يسترنا.

المهم المصارحه موجوده . نعم في مجتمعنا البنت تصارح امها بذلك  وهذا ليس عيبا ولكن كيف احبته هل لشكله ام لمظهره او لشخصيته ام ماذا . جاوبوني بالله عليكم وهذا الكلام موجه الي الشاب ايضا

----------


## Memo

الله يعطي الجميع العافية على النقاش الرائع

....................

أنا أرى أن الحب لا يأتي بالكلام وانما يكون في الجوارح وباخلاص النية .... والحب لا يكون من اجل الحب ..... او من اجل انو البنت والشب يتسلوا ... الحب لازم يكون في الله وبكل اخلاص ومن أجل هدف الا وهو الزواج .......... وما خلا ذلك ليس بحب .....


وبحكي للصبايا مش من قالك انا بحبك يعني بحبك ................... وللشباب نفس الشيء

اذا كان الحب في الله وواضح وصريح وصادق بمعنى الكلمةفيجب على الفتاة ان تصارح أهلها

ولكن الفتاة التي لا تصارح أهلها .......... في الحب ........  لا تكون في مرحلة الحب أصلا

بل تتسلى لا أكثر ولا أقل 

ولكم من أجمــــــــــــــــــ تحيــــــــــــــــة ــــــــــــــــــــــل

تحياتي .. معن

----------


## عُبادة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا رأيي بالموضوع انه:
الشب لما يجي يحكي لامه او لابوه انه بحب فلانة مش عشان يتفاخر بالحب 
بس مشان يحكيلهم انه انا بحب فلانة مشان تخطبولي اياها من ابوها

والفتاة ما بتقدر تيجي تقول لاهلها انها بتحب فلان غير تا تتأكد من صدقه في حبه وكثير قصص بواقعنا انه فتاة قالت لامها انه فلان من الناس معها بالجامعة او ما شاكل ذلك وانه جاي يخطبها او انها بتحبه وجاي يخطبها 
ولذلك اذا ما كانت الفتاة متأكدة من نية الشب ما رح تقدر تحكي لاهلها شي لانه اذا كان بيضحك عليها رح يعمل لها مشاكل كثير مع اهلها


وشكرا على الموضوع

----------


## M7MD

الحب   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ميتو

*زي ما الشب بحب وبنحب 
كمان البنت انسانه بتحب وبتنحب 
بالعكس عادي انها البنت تحب ولازم تصارح اهلها 
لانها اذا ما صارحتهم ممكن انها تغلط باختيالر الشب يلي بتحبه



*

----------


## ابو عوده

والله بلعن شرفها اذا اختي بتحب حدا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> والله بلعن شرفها اذا اختي بتحب حدا


هههههههههههه
ابو عوده تخبيص انت يا مقصوف   :Icon27:

----------


## MONTASER

يا حسرةً ما أكاد احملها ..... آخرها مزعجٌ وأولها

ضاااااااااااااااااعت االقدس والعراق و اللامه العربيه كلها عالطريق يا متحضرين....

مش جاي تحكي الا عن اختك .... الله اكبر

----------


## وسام المصري

والله هاي الايام عادي الشب صار يستحي يحكي لاهلوا اما البنت عادي صار عنا في البلد تطور مش طبيعي منشان هيك كل ها الجرائم يلي بتصير فش اهل وفش دين ولله الحمد سارحه والرب راعيها :SnipeR (91):

----------

